# Closed Brass dispersion plate



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Will there be another group buy for these on gaggia Classic in the new year?

Edit - please wait until an organiser comes forward willing to do the next group buy. If and when this occurs thread will go up with group buy rules , prices etc..( Mr boots 2u )


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

I'd be in if so


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Kman10 said:


> Will there be another group buy for these on gaggia Classic in the new year?


If there is enough interest then I don't mind running one in the new year.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm definitely interested


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

And me


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Manju, I'd be in.


----------



## Underking (Dec 1, 2014)

Count me in too.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Me too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi if and when another is run then an appropriate post will go up in the group buy threads. Until then ,nothing is running and this isn't a list or thread the binds anyone to running one with the people listed here.

I'd hate for people to add names to this thread when it doesn't actually correspond to anything as without an organiser there is no group buy.

Hold your horses guys and wait to see if anyone has the time or inclination to do one next year.

Cheers


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Sorry didn't mean to confuse anybody, I'll be keeping an eye on group buys


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

In the interest of showing interest, I'd be keen for one. Assuming that is that it fits a coffee deluxe. Anyone know? I can't imagine it wouldn't


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brilliant thanks for reading my last post.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm locking this thread for the moment. Until an organiser steps up for a group buy.....


----------

